# أسعار المواد الأولية



## هشام_525 (6 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدي في مشروع تخرجي دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية و الفنية لصناعة صابون أواني سائل
لذا أرجو منكم معرفة أسعار المواد الأولية التالية

MARANIL® PASTE A 55 
Linear dodecylbenzene sulphonate, Na-salt 


TEXAPON® NSO 
Lauryl ether sulphate, Na-salt 


GLUCOPON® 600 CS UP
Alkyl polyglycoside 



Citric acid



sodium chloride

و بارك الله فيكم​


----------

